# Todays effort.Part 2.



## Paul.J (9 May 2007)

Thought i'd better start another of the Todays efforts,seeing as how i seem to be putting quite a few pieces on here now,plus the fact that i'd forgotten about T.E 1. :roll:,and i'm running out of ideas for titles :!: :!: 
So this is that purpley pinky wood that my friend got me some time ago.Put a piccy on here of it and i think the general consensus was that it was Plumb.
This piece was left in log form,and noticed that it had started to split,so i put it on the lathe to see what would happen and this is the result.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w57/ ... uitgob.jpg 


Goblet 5-1/2" tall x 3-3/4" dia.Finished with sanding sealer and woodwax.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2007)

That is very attractive Paul, I think local timbers from smaller stock which show the striking colour differences are so much more interesting than when using uniform stock from larger sources.


----------



## TEP (9 May 2007)

That is one gorgeous piece of wood Paul. Like the goblet to.

Have just got some logs of 'Purple Leaf Plum' and was cutting it yesterday, the heartwood colour is just like yours. The guy gave all the branch wood away for the fire thinking all I would use was the big stuff. #-o What I got was 5 logs approx. 12" dia x 18" long, bit too big for goblets. :lol: 

Again nice job on the goblet.


----------



## PowerTool (9 May 2007)

Another very nice piece,Paul - nice shape and looks well-balanced  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (9 May 2007)

That is one lovely piece of wood and well used Paul. One to hang on to !!! 

Now I happen to know where there is an old orchard with some plum trees as well as apple, pear and cherry.....I wonder if........

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (18 May 2007)

This is my first attempt at a plate,if that's what it's called.
Piece of Oak 9" dia x 1" deep.Finished with sanding sealer and woodwax.
Started off as one of those winged things,but i gave up  









Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2007)

Looks Oa K to me Paul, how did you mount it to do first side?


----------



## Paul.J (18 May 2007)

*CHJ wrote*
how did you mount it to do first side?
Chas this was a bit of a trial piece.
As i say started off as been one of those winged pieces,but gave up on that idea and turned it into a plate or platter.
I put a tenon on first when trying the winged thing,but when that didn't work started turning it into the plate.
I then put a dovetail fixing on the underside to hold it,which was also my first attempt at holding the piece like that.
Then finished off holding it in me home made button jaws.
Hope that's clear :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2007)

Got it, just wondered if it was thin enough to start with that you had to resort to hot glue block.


----------



## Paul.J (18 May 2007)

*Chas wrote*
hot glue block
Not sure what you mean Chas,but the timber started out at 1-1/4" thick.
Still don't fancy trying to hold it with just hot glue.I like to know that the piece is securely held in the chuck,or worm screw.Down to me been brave again i suppose,or not.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2007)

Paul.J":bv0r4nf3 said:


> *Chas wrote*
> hot glue block
> Not sure what you mean Chas,but the timber started out at 1-1/4" thick.



Hot melt glue is more than adequate to hold a piece Paul, it can save a lot of bother trying to get a good fixing in thin or suspect wood.

see here for method

or see "cake stand"under projects on my site for version without the forum comments.


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2007)

Thanks Chas.
I have now saved that thread in me favs.
I will give it a go one day,now i'm not getting so many dig ins.
Paul.J.


----------



## Dean (19 May 2007)

Hey Paul, you're really getting on well with that spinning wood stuff since the last time I looked on here  Keep it up mate :wink: 
Have you planned anything yet for the wood I exchanged with you ? 
will be nice to see what you make of it.
The wood I had from you is still drying so nothing to show yet but I think from the diameter, texture, bark and profile it could be Poplar.

Dean


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2007)

Dean.Nice to hear from you.  Thought you'd emigrated :shock: 
*Dean wrote*
Have you planned anything yet for the wood I exchanged with you ? 
No not yet Dean,but i will be doing something soon  
Dean i meths dried some of that wood
here is an example.
What d'ya think.
Paul.J.


----------



## Dean (19 May 2007)

:lol: Not emigrated just working long hours on present contract  

What d'ya think.
Paul.J.[/quote]

Nice piece of work there Paul :shock: ..................... :wink: 
I meths dried that first piece that I chopped off but couldn't do anything worthwhile with it, perhaps it could have been partly decayed. The small bowl I made with it was really light weight like Balsa wood, I'll have a go at another piece when I have time now I have seen your work


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2007)

Dean the pieces i've cut are very light weight but they seem to have turned o.k so far,after a soaking in meths.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Jun 2007)

Here is my first proper bit of turning that seems like for ages.  
This is the first piece that i have actually been asked to make for someone,other than family.
This is a piece of Sycamore that has got that green fleck to it.
Finished with sanding sealer and Woodwax22.
Sizes are-135mm high.240mm dia.
Click on images.





Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Jun 2007)

Like the shape on this Paul, how thin is it? Now yu need to make one of those chinese spoons to go with it :lol: 

Pete


----------



## TEP (26 Jun 2007)

Paul that is a VERY GOOD example IMO. I often use colour on Sycamore yet the bowl looks good the way it is. Lovely shape, and the added foot section adds to the whole design.


----------



## PowerTool (26 Jun 2007)

Very nice,Paul - the whole shape and style is good,but for me,the rim just sets it off nicely  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2007)

Thanks Pete,Tam,Andrew.
Pete the bowl wall is about 6mm thick.What's a Chinese spoon :? 
Tam how do you mean you usually add a colour to Sycamore. :? 

This piece was soaked in meths giving it that browny tinge.Compared to the piece i turned green which had a more whiteish colour,which i must admit i prefer :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":7k4xpek5 said:


> Thanks Pete,Tam,Andrew.
> Pete the bowl wall is about 6mm thick.What's a Chinese spoon :?
> Paul.J.



One of these

The bowl reminds me of a chinese rice bowl in shape. Perhaps I should have said chopsticks instead. :roll: Really nice piece whatever.
Thickness wise, in the picture it looks a bit like porcelain with the colouring. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2007)

Thanks for that Pete.
I think i'll just do the Chopsicks  

Here is another one.
Sycamore again.Again dried in meths.
Bit more shape to this one though.Again with a green fleck in.
Usual finish of Sanding sealer and Woodwax.Will have to try something different one day :roll: 
Sizewize-115mm high x 220mm dia.





Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (28 Jun 2007)

Pete said


> Tam how do you mean you usually add a colour to Sycamore. :?



Normally I would add a bit of texture or some colour wash on some or all parts of the item. Only because I think Sycamore is sometimes just a bit bland with being very pale/white most of the time.

As a contradiction, I also occasionally use bleach to whiten the wood so it can look almost like ivory, I would normally just do that on small items.

There is nothing wrong with Sycamore as such, I was given quite a bit a couple of years ago, and tried to change each piece a little so they had a little bit of individuality.


----------



## Old Dave (28 Jun 2007)

When you say bleach do you mean ordinary household bleach - or is there some special formula.


----------



## TEP (28 Jun 2007)

Hi Dave.

You said,


> When you say bleach do you mean ordinary household bleach - or is there some special formula.



No not household bleach. To my knowledge there are about 3 kinds of bleaching substances that effect wood. The one I use is "Vitableach" it is in 2 parts with one being a peroxide solution. The other types remove stains and so on, Vitableach actually removes the colour from the timber. With Sycamore or Horse Chestnut the wood can almost look like ivory it is so white.


----------



## caretaker (28 Jun 2007)

Yew and Sapele.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jun 2007)

Very nice Reg  
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jun 2007)

Last one of the week  
Sycamore again with the same finish.
Sizes are-100mm high x 190mm dia.
Got this one fairly thin you can see light through it :roll: 









Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":2xh513yg said:


> Last one of the week
> Sycamore again with the same finish.
> Sizes are-100mm high x 190mm dia.
> Got this one fairly thin you can see light through it :roll:
> ...



Be careful where you put it Paul. I got one that thin and had it in the kitchen overnight. Forgot that the range was on and the next morning it had a split in it. Still trying to work out how to 'artify' it. Pity to waste it. Nice looking piece. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the warning Pete  
This was just another trial piece.Just wanted to see how thin i could go.
Thought i could have got it thinner but the piece started to go off centre too much,so finished it off as is. :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Jun 2007)

All the sycamore pieces have been very nice,Paul - timber looks such a lovely colour,and the shapes have all been well-proportioned.Still got some sycamore left,or is it time for a different timber out of your local tree-fellers bargain-bin ? (Not that I'm _slightly_ jealous of your excellent haul or anything,but.. :mrgreen: :wink: )

Keep up the good work.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (2 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the comments Andrew.Much appreciated  
*Powertool wrote*
Still got some sycamore left,or is it time for a different timber out of your local tree-fellers bargain-bin ? 
Yes i have still got some Sycamore left Andrew,and i think i will give some of the other timbers i've now acquired a go soon.  
Starting with some of the Apple i think,then the Yew,which i was told has been down for about 12-14 months so that should be fairly dry to try.
Will post piccys when done  
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Jul 2007)

This is my first attempt at turning Laburnam,and have to say that it is a really nice looking wood,and nice to turn.Not quite dried out so will expect some splits :roll: 
Decided to do a goblet for this piece and will no doubt be doing some more  
Hope you like.
Sizes are-135mm high x 95mm bowl dia.
Finished with sanding sealer and Woodwax.

Click on images.









Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":jgj4w0uu said:


> Not quite dried out so will expect some splits :roll:
> Paul.J.



Good presentation of the wood figuring Paul.

Keep an eye on that lower stem, I would be inclined to treat that closed fissure with low viscosity CA (from the base side) if not already done, to try and prevent it moving.

I have had some success in immersing fractured Laburnum and Yew in diluted Cellulose sealer as a means of bonding the structure, prior to final finishing.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jul 2007)

*CHJ wrote*
I have had some success in immersing fractured Laburnum and Yew in diluted Cellulose sealer as a means of bonding the structure, prior to final finishing.

Thanks for the tip Chas.
Yes there was some decay in the wood as i reached the center and did fill it with superglue.Was expecting there to be some splits this morning but it seeks o.k so far :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## La Truciolara (3 Jul 2007)

I like laburnum very much.
You did a very nice job with yours.
Congratulation


----------



## TEP (4 Jul 2007)

Spot on *Paul*. One of my favourite woods from our wet and delightful country.

NOW! let's see the twisted stem :twisted: 

Only joking, well done.


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2007)

Thanks for comments La Truc/Tam.
*TEP wrote*
NOW! let's see the twisted stem 
If your referring to the twisted stem on your Avatar Tam,i would love to have a bash,if you would like to give a quick how to.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Jul 2007)

http://www.siragas.gr/gallery.htm

Have a look at this guys stuff Paul. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2007)

*Bodrighy wrote*
Have a look at this guys stuff Paul
Jumpin Junipers Pete :shock: 
I think look is all i will be doing :roll: 
Fantastic stuff their.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2007)

Well this is my last one of the week,i think.Don't want to bore you too much.  
But this is a piece of Yew that i thought i would try,(from my tree surgeon)and have to say that i think this is my favourite wood so far to turn.
It's got beautiful figuring and colours,the piccy does not do it justice,and it turned lovely.Is all Yew like this :?: 
Didn't expect it to stay in one piece but it did,and no glue was used,surprisingly :shock:
Managed to get it down to about 6mm wall thickness :shock: 
Sizes are-205mm dia x 60mm high.
Finished with sanding sealer and Woodwax.
Can't wait to do the next piece  









Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Jul 2007)

Now that's more like my type of thing. I think I have a kink somewhere, I love bowls with holes and vases with natural edges etc. Did you find it nerve racking when you started getting thin Paul, the sound changes and I keep stopping to check as it sounds so fragile

Really nice work and so far every piece of yew I have turned has been good even little branch muchrooms.

Pete


----------



## TEP (4 Jul 2007)

Hi Paul, when I said twisted stem I meant this one, https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15866 8) 

If you fancy having a go at the "avatar" one go here, https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15852 follow the thread down it gives a explanation how I did it.

Crackin" bowl Paul, my second favorite wood from Britain. Laburnum has got to be my first.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jul 2007)

A lovely piece there Paul, a simple but true rendering of the character of Yew.


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Jul 2007)

Just had a thought Paul, did you get your lathe up to full speed for that yew bowl? I remember you saying somewhere that you hadn't had it up to full yet but I wouldn't like to try and turn that at slow speed myself

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2007)

Thanks again for the comments.
Tam i will have another look at that.Thanks.
*Bodrighy wrote*
Did you find it nerve racking when you started getting thin Paul, the sound changes and I keep stopping to check as it sounds so fragile 
No not really Pete.
I think i am used to expecting things to happen so expect them too,if you know what i mean.But as you say just kept stopping after every pass to check.Slow but worth the effort for wood like the Yew.
And,
did you get your lathe up to full speed for that yew bowl?
Pete.No still not at full speed. :roll: Thought putting it any faster would put too much force on the fragile piece,so kept the speed down to about 1200rpm i think.Just seemed the right speed.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jul 2007)

Gone mad today :shock: 
Had quite a fruitful day. :lol: 
Decided to have a go at the few fruit woods i have.  First turning for them all.
First one is Apple.
As you can see this was turned green hence the shape of it already,but no splits yet.
Read that it is difficult to dry out without splitting,and best to turn it as thin as possible helps out,which is what i tried to do.
Sizes-180mm dia x 80mm high.










This is also my first attempt at Cherry.
Again this was turned green and is also going oval shape.
Sizes-130mm dia x 55mm high.





And finally two pieces of Plum.
This is the wood i got some time back in spring.Seems to have dried o.k.
Lovely colours in it.The lighter one looking like Rasberry ripple.
Sizes-90mm dia x 35mm high.
All pieces finished with sanding sealer and woodwax.





Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2007)

Nice little set there *Paul,* finish looks great on all of them.

Done better than me the last couple of days, everything seems to have gone astray, internal shakes putting pay to original intended design, tops/lids that look out of place (colourwise) and need remaking, a piece too thin to risk leaving 'as is'...... time for a cleanup and a couple of beers me thinks...


----------



## Paul.J (24 Sep 2007)

Thought i'd better bring my *Todays effort *back,and put this piece on,now i'm more or less sorted out in the workshop,just one or two more items to sort.
Another piece of Horse Chestnut,this been an off cut from all the slabs i'd cut up earlier.
Managed to cut a 14" dia x 6" thick piece out of it on the Bandsaw.
Glad to say that the lathe coped easily with it  
Finished piece ended up 13" x 5-1/4",Sanding sealer and woodwax finish.
Also used The Grip-a-Disc for the first time and also have to say how impressed i am with that too.No more aching fingers,well not as much  
Critique welcome.

This is how it started out.




















Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Sep 2007)

A hefty lump of tree,Paul - seems like a fair test for the green machine :wink: 
Love the pattern in the timber,looks fantastic.
And the shape reminds me of an upside-down cowboy hat (must be big enough to wear as one,as well..)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (24 Sep 2007)

Certainly building some refinement into the projects Paul, finesse of wall thickness to match the smoothness of the green machine, great colouring in that wood.

Blanked up that (edit out: sycamore) horse chestnut* you gave me today, it too has some interesting colour blends, will be interesting to see how it goes.


*Been back out in the shed and had another look, I was fooled by a very sycamore/plane Lacewood like figuring it has in some of the outer wood,






It is certainly far more dense than the young branch wood I have seen before.


----------



## TEP (25 Sep 2007)

Good work *Paul*, lovely looking piece of timber with the colouring. Nice design also, and as has been said, you could use it as a hat. :lol: 

Am waiting to see what else your new machine is going to turn out.


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Sep 2007)

Really lovely grain Paul. I blanked that piece you gave me but until I get the lathe bedded down securely I darent't try it as it's about the same size as yours and I am loath to chop it down if I can avoid it.

You are certainly getting good thicknesses now, is that due to practice or the flash lathe?

Pete


----------



## NickWelford (25 Sep 2007)

Lovely piece ,Paul - good thinness also. Just one minor picky point - the outside slope of the bowl doesn't seem to be quite straight or curved but wavers just a tad - but I doubt many would notice. Finish looks excellent.


----------



## jpt (25 Sep 2007)

Excellent piece and the grain is just beautiful.

The green machine just makes life so much nicer.  

john


----------



## Paul.J (25 Sep 2007)

Thanks everyone.
*Nick Welford wrote*
the outside slope of the bowl doesn't seem to be quite straight or curved but wavers just a tad 
Yes Nick that was intentional,even though it is only very slight.Just thought i would take that straight edge off slightly.

Yes the *Green machine* really does make a difference.I don't know why,just seems more solid,and not so much vibration,even though it is a lot lighter than the Perform.
The cut seems a lot better  more positive,if that makes sense. :roll: 
I also thought the Perform was a pleasure to use compared to the Record i had before that,but the Hegner is in a different class all together.
Really pleased with it,so far.
Paul.J.


----------



## jpt (25 Sep 2007)

I know exactlly what you mean, it is much smoother and quieter and the ability to get the revs to just what you want rather than a higher or lower makes a big difference.

I think you got it spot on it is a different class of machine.

john


----------



## Paul.J (31 Oct 2007)

Finally got back down to the Green machine today,i'm glad to say after having the flu/virus which seems like for ages,still not fully recovered yet  arrgh,no violins please :lol: 
So i thought i'd have a go at the pens/pencils i bought some time back,inspired by Chas's efforts.
Cut some bits of Yew up,made a drilling jig to hold them,and turned them.
These are the results,not bad me thinks for first efforts.  
I can see how these can also be addictive :roll: Quick to do too once you get the hang of it.

Click on piccy to enlarge.




Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2007)

Yew done alright there *Paul*,


----------



## TEP (31 Oct 2007)

Doin' well there *Paul*, just wait till the relations see then and you be on a production run. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2007)

Or a visitor arrives and says I like that pattern, especially if it was in a wood like that, whereupon someone near and dear to you says "no problem he'll do one for you after we've had lunch" :roll: (hammer)


----------



## Paul.J (31 Oct 2007)

*Tam/CHJ wrote*
just wait till the relations see then and you be on a production run. 

Or a visitor arrives and says I like that pattern, especially if it was in a wood like that, whereupon someone near and dear to you says "no problem he'll do one for you after we've had lunch" 

Sounds good to me    

Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (8 Nov 2007)

Not so much todays effort but this week.
Decided to carry on tinkering with the pens as they will make a good xmas presie so made all these in between other things.
Wood used was Yew,on the right,Zebrano,on the left,and Olive Ash on just the 3 at the top.Also made a mix between Yew and Zebrano on one.
Click on piccy.





Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2007)

You've been busy this week then Paul, bout time you found a use for that Zebrano you keep buying, got rid of some of the Pent up  frustration that has been building the last couple of weeks I guess :lol: The Yew ones certainly look attractive when you can get the colour blend across the blank.

Addictive aren't they, cut up a load more blanks in Yew and coloured Ash myself yesterday to fill an order over and above the home consumption ones that seem to be getting allocated as quick as I can produce them.

Been doing some in green cherry, cut them a little larger 18-20mm to allow for warping whilst drying, some long grain, hardly moved, some cross grain moved quite a lot but still well within usable tolerance, considerable difference in appearance between the two cuts when finished, the cross grain results in a sheen like reflection that changes with the light when you turn them adds interest into what could be a bland wood at this size.

Had a rogue tube length in a click kit I had from axminster, 2mm shorter than it should be, might know I did not cotton on until it was assembled and the refill would not retract far enough #-o guess who will check all kits from now on just in case.


----------



## TEP (8 Nov 2007)

Ya'all get writers cramp with that lot :lol: 

Mind you I bet it keeps you out of mischief!


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Nov 2007)

Some nice looking stuff there Paul. Guess what your family will be geting in their stockings this year?

Pete


----------



## santiniuk (8 Nov 2007)

Great looking gifts!

Another one for the 'learn how to do list' :idea: 

<Slap> Reminder to myself to learn how to walk before running ...... :?

Seriously very nice collection.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the comments  
I think that will be that for a bit with the pen making,unless i get a huge order from somewhere :lol: :lol: 
*CHJ wrote*
Addictive aren't they
They most certainly are Chas.I have always wondered how these pens were made and here i am now making them meself.Great  
*And*
Had a rogue tube length in a click kit I had from axminster, 2mm shorter than it should be
Yes Chas this is something to look out for.I took all mine out the bags to rough the edge up,and laid them all flat against a piece of timber to check for this.

Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Nov 2007)

Clock No2.
One of another 3 to make for xmas pressy's. :roll: 
Slightly different to my first with a smaller plinth for it to stand on,again from the middle off cut,still just as stable.
Made from Yew with lovely colouring again,i do like this timber  
Finish is sealer and Melamine spray.
Might try a different plinth for the next one :shock: 

Click on images.












Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (25 Nov 2007)

Nice ticker *Paul*, when you make the next one flare the foot out a bit. Same as you did with this one just wider at the base. Aesthetics :lol: IMO

Nice clock faces those, got a couple but not had time to make them up yet. Too many other things going on at the moment. :roll:


----------



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2007)

Beautiful piece,Paul - the clock movement is very nice on it's own,but the yew manages to highlight it very nicely,without overpowering it.  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (26 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the comments Tam/Andrew  

*TEP wrote*
when you make the next one flare the foot out a bit
Yes Tam your right.I'm not happy with the plinths so i might look at a different way for the others :roll: 

*Powertool wrote*
the clock movement is very nice on it's own
Again Andrew you are right.It is difficult to show the wood off with such an attractive clock face which shows more than the wood.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Dec 2007)

Another piece of Horse Chestnut today.
A platter come bowl.
I just love the figuring in this.Is this normal for Chestnut or as it got some spalting going on :? 
Sizes are,330mm dia x 50mm deep.
Finished with sealer and wax  

Click on images.








Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2007)

Like the proportions Paul, If that is Sweet Chestnut it has far more colour than any I have handled but the Horse chestnut someone gave me has similar colouring in certain pieces.


----------



## TEP (3 Dec 2007)

Nice dish *Paul*, good shape and finish. And yes it does look as if some spalting has begun/taken place.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks Chas/Tam.

*CHJ wrote *
but the Horse chestnut someone gave me has similar colouring in certain pieces 
I wonder who that was then :-k 

*TEP wrote*
And yes it does look as if some spalting has begun/taken place.
I wondered if it was ever since i've had it.Just all seems so solid still.
I thought when spalting had taken place some of the wood would be softer more rotten,but all that i have cut up so far seems sound,i'm glad to say,as theres plenty  
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (3 Dec 2007)

*Paul* the soft/rotted pulpy part of the wood is the later stages of spalting. You have obviously got a piece in the early stages, and it will still be quite sound.


----------



## jpt (3 Dec 2007)

HI paul

It looks like brown chestnut, AN EXAMPLE.

This, I have been told, is caused by the Beefsteak fungus which also attacks oak trees and turns them brown. A little bit more info HERE

john


----------



## Paul.J (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that John  
So would this make the wood rare to come by,making the turnings more expensive to buy,if i could sell some :roll: compared to an ordinary piece of Horse Chestnut,and would this apply to other woods too,that have unfamiliar markings on it. :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Dec 2007)

Hi Paul. That _*is*_ a lovely piece. I have found that people like the shallower bowls / platters as fruit bowls and one that size should sell well. 
What I am doing is putting things that I make up on a web site with a price (SWMBO dictates that) and letting people know that it is there by word of mouth. I don't sell a lot but certainly enough to cover costs and boost my ego a bit. 

Spalted things go well because non woodworkers have often never heard of it or seen it before. I was asked once if it was real wood.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (3 Dec 2007)

Evening Pete.
Great website Pete,hadn't even noticed that.How long as it been up and running.Is it easy enough to do for someone as technologicaly challenged as myself :?: 
I should think all the Beech you've got Pete is flying out  

Still can't sell anything,though i did give another big bowl away last week,though this was because my daughter had a load of Lego given her,so i suppose it was a sort of payment :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Dec 2007)

Building the wbsite is easy if you use something like this It builds a java based picture gallery for you. My turning and photo site were built in Dreamweaver which is a bit more omplicated but I am sure you could manage....if you had the programme The java one is free. heck out your ISP as you should have some web space provided probably with uploading facilities. I am aiming to come up to the midlands sometime in the New Year so I could have a go for you then if you wanted to. I can bring most of the programmes needed and show you how to do it. If you can turn things like wot you is I am sure it won' be too difficult. (I am a qualified IT Tutor specialising in kids with educational problems so I have a head start :lol: )

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the offer Pete  
So it's not as easy as it sounds.
I have got some free space with Virgin,and tried to have a go some time back,but i gave up :roll: 
Couldn't i use Photobucket for my piccys.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Dec 2007)

There may be a way of creating a personal album that you can then allow acess to. I'll look into it or perhaps someone else on here has done it. I'll PM you if I ind out to save this thread getting hijacked. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## jpt (3 Dec 2007)

If you want a quick easy programme to create a basic web site and photo gallery THIS is a good one, I used it for mine, link below.

Then if you want to change the layout more than that programme THIS is good and again easy.

Both are free.

If you create a sub album in Photobucket and put all your pictures in that then give a link to any of the pictures, LIKE THIS people can then scroll through all the pictures.

john


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Dec 2007)

Very neat John (and some nice things in there as well) Could be the answer for Paul

Pete


----------



## jpt (3 Dec 2007)

Bodrighy":2jdvhvu9 said:


> Very neat John (and some nice things in there as well) Could be the answer for Paul
> 
> Pete



Thank you


----------



## Paul.J (4 Dec 2007)

Yes John looks very good.Thank you.
Is it that easy though,for someone loke me,who is just happy doing what i'm doing with computers,but would like to do more :? if you see what i mean.
I will have a proper look tomorrow.
Paul.J.


----------



## jpt (4 Dec 2007)

HI Paul

Yes it is that easy, once you have the programme installed start it up and away you go. there are tabs to create pages and edit them, it is all done in WYSIWYG so is very simple, if you can use word you can use this.

For the photos put them in seperate folders for each gallerie then start the gallery programme, it will ask you for the name of the gallery such as bowls, then tell it where the folder is by browsing, hit create gallery and it will automatically resize the photos and create the thumbnail page and the larger pages.

There is also a part of the programme you can use to upload the site to your webspace.

john


----------



## Paul.J (5 Dec 2007)

Another piece of Horse Chestnut.What makes you think i've got a fair amount of the stuff  
300mm dia dish/platter 35mm deep.
Finished with sanding sealer and wax  

click on piccy.




Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2007)

Wonder how long you can keep that filled with Xmas Chocolates?

Seen to have more distinct spalting as opposed to colour casts in that piece *Paul.*


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jan 2008)

Another piece of Yew,complete with cracks and splits again,but lovely coloring and grain me thinks  
This started off 80mm thick but had a big wide split in it that nearly split it half,too big for a glue up.So it ended up like this.
At least salvaged something from it :shock: 
Another late xmas box.
Sizes-250mm dia x 45mm high.
Finished with sanding sealer and wax.









Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2008)

Like that Paul, this current trend to thinner rims has an appeal to it, hope it behaves itself and stays intact.


----------



## TEP (16 Jan 2008)

Hi *Paul*. Some nice smooth form there, like the shape. 

Go away for a couple of weeks and all you guys are turning away like mad. Will have to get back to my machines soon, still got my allotment to dig over before I can spend much time at home.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jan 2008)

I'm getting really p****d off with you guys all turning out these thibngs whilst I am stuck unable to even build my bench yet. It wouldn't be so bad if you were turning out rubbish but it's all stuff I'd be proud of. :twisted: 

Pete


----------



## steve.b (16 Jan 2008)

very nice Paul, nicely done.
Steve


----------



## PowerTool (16 Jan 2008)

Like it,Paul - lovely colouring,and as already mentioned,the thin rim makes it look a nice,light shape  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (18 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone  
Yesterdays and todays pieces.
Still catching up.
First bigish piece of Zebrano turning for me  
Found it to turn really nice,but a bit dusty.
Just love the grain pattern and colours in it.
280mm dia x 50mm deep.
Finished with sanding sealer and wax.









Yet another piece of Horse Chestnut.  
A lot more brown colour in this piece which again i just love the contrast of the 2 colours in this wood.
310mm dia x 40mm deep.
Finish as above. :roll: 





Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (18 Jan 2008)

I really like the Horse Chestnut Platter Paul, the slim line form makes the most of the quite intense colour markings in that piece.


----------



## PowerTool (18 Jan 2008)

Same as Chas - the zebrano one is very nice,but the horse chestnut one is just that little bit nicer  Looks great,nice light shape,without being too delicate.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jan 2008)

Thanks Chas/Andrew  
Glad you like the Horse Chestnut piece as i have still got quite a bit of it to turn,so watch this space :roll: 
It's interesting i think to see how each piece varies in colour and pattern,all off the same tree.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jan 2008)

Another Horse Chestnut bowl,again i think with some lovely colouring and markings  
290mm x 60mm.Finished with sanding sealer and wax.








Yew platter,again with lovely colours and markings  
Would those black dots be Pippy markings :?: 
No splits nor cracks either  
285mm x 40mm.Finished sanding sealer and wax.









Paul.J.


----------



## steve.b (22 Jan 2008)

Very nice Paul, especially the Yew. nicely done.
Steve


----------



## TEP (22 Jan 2008)

Paul":1lu95vl5 said:


> Would those black dots be Pippy markings :?:



Yep! They are where all the small twigs grow out of the trunk. If you get lots it would end up as a burr.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2008)

Like the figuring on the Yew piece Paul, be interesting to see it in 12 months time and compare the colour, some of mine have darkened considerably over time exposed to light.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jan 2008)

Another couple of nice pieces,Paul - really like the shape of the horse chestnut,and the pattern of the yew.  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (1 Feb 2008)

Been busy sorting out my new set up for the lathes sturdier legs.When they arrive.
But finally got round to turning a piece today,just to try the new height out and where my gouges are located,any excuse really  
Another piece of Horse Chestnut,with a burnt rim,ooooh :shock: 
last one for a while i promise.
300mm dia x 80mm high.Finished in sanding sealer and wax.


----------



## loz (1 Feb 2008)

Hi Paul,

Is that rim burnt with sandpaper pressure ? its a nice touch !


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2008)

Like the form of that one Paul, hope the planned changes to lathe and tool setup is working out.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Feb 2008)

*Loz wrote*
Is that rim burnt with sandpaper pressure ?
Loz.
I just used a piece of rag rolled up tight,had the lathe at a fastish speed and applied pressure.Doesn't take long to get hot.
You van also use a block of wood.

*CHJ wrote*
hope the planned changes to lathe and tool setup is working out.
Yes Chas.
Much happier with the height now without having to stand on a 3" duckboard.Just hope that the new legs will solve the rocking/wobble problem.


----------



## duncanh (2 Feb 2008)

I like the effect of the darkened rim. Nice touch


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Feb 2008)

I agree with Duncan, the rim really sets it off.Nice simple shape as well. Works well. 

I have just been out cutting beech for the fire and got some nice pieces for turning as well. I'll seal them up and give you a shout when I am due up in the 'black country.' How big can you go on your lathe? If you let me know I'll see if I can get a couple of large pieces off the trunk for you

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (2 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the comments  

*Bodrighy wrote*
I have just been out cutting beech for the fire and got some nice pieces for turning as well. I'll seal them up and give you a shout when I am due up in the 'black country.' How big can you go on your lathe? If you let me know I'll see if I can get a couple of large pieces off the trunk for you 
Cheers Pete.
At the moment i can turn 16" over the bed.When i get the bowl extension, the Hegner DVD says upto about 30" which would be interesting to do :shock:


----------



## Paul.J (5 Mar 2008)

Had a break from my other project and decided to try my newly ground Bowl gouge out,so while i was at it i thought i'd use my newish Sorby multi tipped hollowing tool out,which i bought last year and haven't got round to using it until now.
And here is the result.
Horse Chestnut 290mm dia x 75mm high.Finished with Danish Oil this time which as darkened the wood slightly more and seems to have fetched the grain out more  
I was going to do a lid for it but LOML says NO.That was enough for me :lol: 





Click on piccy.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Mar 2008)

Very unusual but effective shape there Paul. How did you get on with the new tools?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2008)

Well looks like the tools work Paul, thought for a minute that Amy had sucked all the sherbert out of the middle of a sherbert saucer.
I should think the Horse Chestnut was a good choice to get a feel for new tool profiles.


----------



## PowerTool (5 Mar 2008)

Nice  ;the bead on the rim and the large undercut work well.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (5 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the comments  
*Bodrighy wrote*
How did you get on with the new tools? 
Very well Pete.
I ground the wings back on the Bowl gouge,using the Sorby jig,another tool bought from a member,and hadn't used it until i saw Chas's new grind jig.Which is very similar.
So thought i'd have a go with the jig i'd got.My gouge has now got a long grind,and does seem to work well.Did feel different to start with,but i soon got used to it.
The Multi tip was also good to use when i also got used to it.
I had trouble getting an even surface using my normal Scraper,but i put the scraper tip on the multi tip and it worked a treat :? 
*CHJ wrote*
thought for a minute that Amy had sucked all the sherbert out of the middle of a sherbert saucer. 
:lol: :lol: I'd forgot all about those flying saucers Chas.
I had no shape at all in mind when i started,just thought about using the tools :shock:


----------



## Paul.J (14 May 2008)

Managed to get some more time on the lathe today,more than i expected :roll: and came up with this piece.
Another piece of Horse Chestnut.
All was going well till i some how managed to get a dig in and it put the bowl off center and i couldn't get it to line back up so it had to be sanded down from the rough gouge marks.No finishing cut was applied so a lot of sanding :roll: 
I think it came out alright in the end.
Sizes-320mm x 90mm.Finished with Danish Oil.


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2008)

Well rescued Paul, not the easiest of woods to avoid sanding distortion if you have to do extensive sanding.


----------



## Paul.J (14 May 2008)

Also managed to do this pen.



Glued the parts together the other day while tinkering about.Wasn't to sure at first about it but now it's finished am pleased with it.
Timber is Zebrano,but i haven't a clue about the lighter wood.
Cut it up some time ago into squares but some of it split so i cut it down to pen blank sizes.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2008)

Finally managed to get on the lathe today and do some turning.
So thought i would try and attempt my first deepish vase.
Kept it simple although the deeper i got the more difficult it became,only 6" inside :shock: 
Piece of Apple that i found lying around outside so it was turned wet,so wait for the splits etc :roll: 
It's got some lovely orangey colouring to it.
Size-180mm tall 115mm dia.Finished in sealer and wax.


----------



## T.allan (6 Jun 2008)

[img]http://i245.photobucket.com/al...hey only become disfigured which is'nt so bad


----------



## CHJ (6 Jun 2008)

Glad to see you back on the lathe Paul, and tackling new ground into the bargain.

Do you have a rest that will reach inside and help control the cut, or are you battling the inevitable leverage of an outside rest ?


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2008)

*T.allan wrote*
I did a little apple wood This bowl. It split a couple of days later. I did other objects and made them smaller and thinner and they only become disfigured which is'nt so bad
Yes that does seem to be the problem with fruit wood.
I just turned mine wet because it would be easier for me so will expect it to crack and move  

*CHJ wrote*
Do you have a rest that will reach inside and help control the cut, or are you battling the inevitable leverage of an outside rest ?Yes i do Chas.I bought the Hegner set up when i bought the lathe but i don't have the suitable tools to use it,or i'm doing something wrong :roll:


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jun 2008)

Like the shape and colour of the piece,Paul - hope it remains stable!

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jun 2008)

When you are clearing the inside do you use a bowl gouge Paul. I find the easiest way is to drill down to the appropriate depth with a bowl gouge then remove the guts by working from the centre out by dragging up the sides, working my way down to the end of the drilled hole (Can't remember the proper terminology :lol: ) I can then clean up the sides with (I think it's) a shear cut. Something as straight as that one I'd use a side scraper I've made. Don't know if this is the right way but it works for me. Deeper it gets, stronger the gouge you need or you get a load of chatter.
Experts please correct if I am doing it wrongly

You might be lucky with the apple, I have found that wood that has dried out of it's sap but is wet from rain doesn't seem to split so much 


Pete


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":xa8t3gs9 said:


> .....Experts please correct if I am doing it wrongly
> ....



How can you be wrong, it works; others may do it differently and/or use a fancy tool but the end result is no different to the observer.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the explaination Pete  
This peice was very much trial and error for me to try the tools out that i've got.
I did drill an hole firstly and did try and use my bowl gouges,but i was getting very severe vibration right the way through to the headstock.
So i started using the Sorby Multi tip that i've got and this worked fine but wasn't long enough so i used my RS2000 for the first time.Which is going to take some getting used to :shock: 
I feel i now have a better idea of what to expect hollowing out,deepish so hopefully my next attempt should be a bit more interesting.
And i think i've sorted me tool rest out which will also help.
Just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2008)

Not wanting to wait any longer to give my new bench layout a try i thought i would attempt my first natural edge bowl.
Thought it would be a good tester to see how more solid my bench is.
Glad to say that the bench is a lot more solid.
I was able to put this lump on the lathe and and set a decent speed without everything rattling on the facing wall :roll: 
Have to say that i enjoyed turning this piece,and think it came out well :roll: 
This is a piece of the Cherry Plum that i acquired recently,and it turned lovely.





Just a pity i went a little too thin :x   




Just happy that the lathe feels better to work with now


----------



## TEP (13 Jun 2008)

Cool lamp shade *Paul*, confidence running away with you? :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jun 2008)

:wink: wanna buy a depth gauge *Paul* :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2008)

*TEP wrote*


> confidence running away with you?


Not confidence Tam,just patience,or lack of it :roll: 
I was in the process of still getting things straight but couldn't wait to have a go.

*Oldsoke wrote*


> wanna buy a depth gauge Paul


It's not a depth gauge i need Graham :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jun 2008)

Strange how familiar that looks :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2008)

I've seen more than one with a price sticker on extolling the contrasting wood characteristics of the piece.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Jun 2008)

Been there,done that :lol: 

As Graham once said,every piece is a learning piece :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jun 2008)

once :shock: 

if I had a £ for every time I could afford a VB36 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

*Paul*... did it on a mini bowl at the demo the other week :roll: 

psst...don't tell anyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2008)

*Oldsoke wrote*


> did it on a mini bowl at the demo the other week



Graham.I would hate that to happen.Feel embarassed enough been watched :roll:


----------



## Dean (15 Jun 2008)

Paul, I've had a couple of strokes of luck and altered the design of two bowls this week 
I'll have to pay more attention the next time, this stuff doesn't grow on trees you know :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jun 2008)

Second attempt at a natural edge,and guess what 
NO HOLES 
Piece of Yew 6"x6" finished with Danish oil.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jun 2008)

Yew done well :wink:


----------



## TEP (16 Jun 2008)

Here's me cleaning cars, working on the caravan, tending my allotment, and you guy's standing at a lathe having fun. It ain't right! :x 

By the way, Nice bowl, *Paul*.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2008)

Neatly done Paul, how did you find the oil finish, any uneven soaking, did it dry off reasonably quickly.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jun 2008)

Needless to say I like that Paul. Good to see someone else turning more artistic things. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (16 Jun 2008)

Very nice,lovely shape and colour.Love the black line between heartwood and sapwood  

Also haven't had chance to do any turning this weekend  - been doing more woodwork in the pub (and getting paid for it,so couldn't really say no.. 8) )

Andrew


----------



## davegw (16 Jun 2008)

Very Very nice Paul, Well Done I especially like the figure and wall thickness


----------



## Dean (16 Jun 2008)

Fantastic piece of work all round Paul, nice one


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2008)

Thanks for all comments everyone  

*CHJ wrote*


> how did you find the oil finish, any uneven soaking, did it dry off reasonably quickly.


Found the application fine Chas.The oil went on evenly and just took normal amount of time to dry.Applied two quickish coats,let it soak and buffed up the best i could


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2008)

Here is my next natural edge piece  
Another piece of Yew but finished a lot thinner than my last,getting braver :shock: 
Finished with Danish Oil.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Jun 2008)

Nicely done,Paul - it's noticeably thinner,and looks excellently finished  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jun 2008)

Another piece of Yew,this time in the shape of a platter.
I just love the colours,features,and grain patterns this wood throws up  
Another piece started last week and finished sanding today.
Seem to spend more time sanding than turning with these pieces  but the end result is worth it,i think.
12" dia 2" deep.Finished with Danish oil.


----------



## CHJ (24 Jun 2008)

Before Graham chips in, I'll say it. "Yew've been busy again"

Very distinctive figuring on that piece Paul, makes the effort well worth while.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Jun 2008)

it had to be yew... doody, doody, dew dew :lol:


----------



## mrs. sliver (24 Jun 2008)

Yew two don't get any better for keeping! #-o 

Very nice pieces Paul! not been on for so long you gave me plenty to look at! LOve the yew and the plumb!


----------



## chippypah (24 Jun 2008)

Great looking pieces paul.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jun 2008)

Some really nice pieces there Paul. 

You may do this already but if not try giving the wood a good soak in diluted (50%) sealer before sanding. Let it dry thoroughly and then go through the grades. I use the sealer again for the final sanding and , with yew in particular, find that it looks polished with no wax or oil on it. Doing this seems to cut the sanding time in half for me, especially with ieces with crazy grain that goes every whch way.

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone  
*Pete*.I will try that method out on my next piece of Yew.


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jul 2008)

Finally got round to turning the lump of Cherry Dean gave me a couple of years ago.Decided to do a natural edge piece with it,and the bark stayed on  
First big piece of Cherry i've turned and have to say that it turns nice and will look forward to my next,so if theres any spare Dean :wink: 
Sizes are 8" dia x 3-1/2 " deep,finished with sealer and wax.


----------



## PowerTool (8 Jul 2008)

Very nice,Paul;lovely colour and grain pattern,finish looks excellent  

I agree that cherry is lovely to work with,I just need to be able to dry it without splitting..  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jul 2008)

Thanks Andrew  

*Powertool wrote*


> I just need to be able to dry it without splitting..


I know what you mean Andrew.
I think all the Cheryy i have and cut up has split. :roll: 
This piece however never had a single split in it.It was half log about 12" long,sealed with PVA i think :? 
It was freshly felled when Dean gave it me which is why it was left.


----------



## Dean (11 Jul 2008)

Paul.J":km8343f9 said:


> Finally got round to turning the lump of Cherry Dean gave me a couple of years ago.Decided to do a natural edge piece with it,and the bark stayed on
> First big piece of Cherry i've turned and have to say that it turns nice and will look forward to my next,so if theres any spare Dean :wink:
> Sizes are 8" dia x 3-1/2 " deep,finished with sealer and wax.


Wey Hey!! :lol: :lol: It's about time Paul :wink: 

Well you've done that piece of cherry justice, it's brilliant piece of work Paul. How did you get the bark to stay on?

I've still got 4 or 5 pieces about the same size, somewhere 8)


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2008)

Thanks Dean,glad you like it  
*Dean wrote*


> How did you get the bark to stay on?


I don't know Dean,but it looks as if it's on for good,but as i say there wasn't a single split in it after all this time.
Was it sealed with PVA :?:


----------



## Dean (11 Jul 2008)

> I don't know Dean,but it looks as if it's on for good,but as i say there wasn't a single split in it after all this time.
> Was it sealed with PVA :?:


Yes PVA or Unibond, 3 parts PVA and 1 part water then into cool dark shed, non of the other pieces I have left have any splits either, so far


----------



## Paul.J (23 Sep 2008)

Well this is my first proper bit of turning since the last one :? 
A piece of Spalted Beech left over from the Bash on Saturday.
So waste not want not,i thought i would use it to make this little bowl  
I left a little foot on the base just to raise it slightly.
Sizes are 160mm dia x 55mm high.FinisheD with Danish Oil.


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2008)

Good salvage job *Paul,* be interesting to see what happens to that somewhat moist wood.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Sep 2008)

*CHJ wrote*


> be interesting to see what happens to that somewhat moist wood.


Thanks Chas.
Yes it was i bit wet Chas.Just hope it's thin and even enough :roll: 
I will try the larger piece next that was being used,it looks salvageable


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2008)

Mark suggested that the splitting you can see on the outer rim can be trimmed to good effect, that piece certainly has some good figuring.

There was a circular split that will have to be turned off about a 1 cm down but he suggested that the core radial crack could be left and enhanced after turning by forming a curved Vee following the natural direction of the ray.

Judging on my experience with other pieces from the same batch I would be tempted to just rough turn to about 1cm thick walls and bring it indoors for a couple of weeks. 

But there again it will be a very much harder animal to finish turn when fully dry so turning thin and letting it do its own thing might be easier.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Sep 2008)

Yes Chas,it does look a nice piece,which is more spalted.
I did notice the split.I will true it all up and see what's left.  
Just using these to get me eyes back in :wink: 
Would you say that the previous piece is Spalted as there are none of the zone lines in it :?:


----------



## Paul.J (26 Sep 2008)

This is my third Skeleton clock made from Yew.
This one is for my parents' 55th wedding anniversary,so i just hope they like it.
Finished with sanding sealer,Melamine gloss lacquer,and woodwax22.







 _ Click on image_


----------



## CHJ (26 Sep 2008)

Paul.J":11732aix said:


> .........
> Would you say that the previous piece is Spalted as there are none of the zone lines in it :?:



Yes Paul, in the early stages, from the same tree source.


----------



## PowerTool (26 Sep 2008)

The clock is quite beautiful,Paul;I'm sure they'll be pleased  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (29 Sep 2008)

This is the other piece of Spalted Beech that was left over at the bash.
Decided to have another go at hollowing and,and under cutting,and found a lid that Chas turned some time ago so thought i would fit this to the bowl.
Not sure if it goes so might turn another lid sometime.
Again this piece was still very wet so will have to see how this one goes.  
Finished with Danish Oil.160mm dia x 65mm high.







 _click on images_


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2008)

The figuring in that piece was certainly better than I expected Paul, you may well have to remount the bowl and true the opening up when it dries out, all the more reason to turn another lid.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Sep 2008)

Nice work,Paul - like the shape,love the figuring,and think the lid goes well with it  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (29 Sep 2008)

*CHJ wrote*


> The figuring in that piece was certainly better than I expected Paul, you may well have to remount the bowl and true the opening up when it dries out, all the more reason to turn another lid.



Yes Chas/Andrew the figuring is lovely  
There were some other splits starting to appear so i thought i'd better do something with it as it did look nice.
The splits turned out,and again i turned it as thin and even as possible,so hope it doesn't move too much again.
The last piece has been fine so far,with very little distortion :shock: 
I won't be able to remount it as the bottom as been finished off.


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2008)

You may well get away with it Paul, the wood is more 'wet' than 'green'.
That tree has been logged for more than 12 months and could have been down for some time before that.


----------



## cornucopia (29 Sep 2008)

a nice piece paul  keep it low down and reduce the airflow( put it ina cupboard and leave the door cracked) to slow the drying and reduce movement as much as possible.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Sep 2008)

*Cornucopia wrote*


> keep it low down and reduce the airflow( put it ina cupboard and leave the door cracked) to slow the drying and reduce movement as much as possible.



Thanks for the tip George.
I will give it a go with this piece as everyone likes it,especially the figuring


----------



## Jenx (30 Sep 2008)

That is indeed a fabulous clock Paul .. 
very appealing to the eye..
A really nice piece. 8)


----------



## Paul.J (2 Oct 2008)

Well i've been having a go with the RS200 multi tip tool this week,a tool i bought a couple of years ago and haven't really had a proper go with it until this week.
So thought i would do some hollowing,and i have to say that i have enjoyed doing them,bit more of a challenge.
So here are another two.Both Yew  
Small was one turned first,than i got a bit braver and made the taller one.
Small one is 90mm tall,and the taller one is 150mm tall,managed to hollow out 90mm.
Both finished with Danish oil.
I have made a third one but this will be up for critique.


----------



## loz (2 Oct 2008)

Nice !

From the Woodturners Winter Collection.

If only it wasn't Yew - i can imagine Mulled wine from that Gobet !, and Ginned Sloes from the Bowl !


----------



## PowerTool (2 Oct 2008)

Very nice,Paul - particularly love the shape and curve of the taller one  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2008)

Like the satin finish look of the oil Paul, how come Amy has not filled them up with flowers yet.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Oct 2008)

*CHJ wrote*


> how come Amy has not filled them up with flowers yet.


I'm sure they will be soon Chas.
Chris's flowers have been in everything else so far  They are in a small glass vase at the moment. :shock:


----------



## Paul.J (20 Oct 2008)

Started this piece last Friday,but never had time to finish it,just had to finish scraping the inside.
I used the Munro hollower,which was a lot better this time,and managed not to go through :shock: though i was getting pulls on it as i was doing the curve on the bottom area :? 
When it was on the lathe i liked the shape of it,but now it is off and finished i'm not so keen.I can now see what George means about the curves on these hollowing pieces.But SWMBO likes it  
Sizes are 200mm tall x 140mm widest part.Yew,Finished with Danish Oil.







 _click on images_


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Oct 2008)

Perhaps it would be better without the ridge on the neck. Part of the problem with wood like yew is that the markings are so strong it can look fussy if too much detail is put into the design. (My opinion only)

Pete


----------



## cornucopia (20 Oct 2008)

looking good paul  
i like it.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2008)

Getting the hang of it Paul, see what Pete means about the neck, but looking at it in larger form am undecided.

Need to play with it in Gimp for a while, even then I doubt if I will be able to make my mind up though. :lol: 

How did you get on with tool and interrupted cut past the feature?


----------



## The Shark (20 Oct 2008)

Paul, some lovely pieces, yew is one of my favourite woods. I do tend to agree with Bodrighy about the strong markings of yew and not being too fussy with any detail. (spoken as a complete novice turner, so make of that comment what you will!!)

Going back to what Loz said in an earlier post, I was aware that yew can be poisonous, but can anyone enlighten me as to which woods would be suitable for a goblet to drink out of?

Thanks

Malc


----------



## PowerTool (20 Oct 2008)

Looks nice,Paul  
Like others have said,not sure about the ridge on the neck (compared to a single flowing curve) but as you said "But SWMBO likes it  " so that is that!



The Shark":mdeq0d57 said:


> Going back to what Loz said in an earlier post, I was aware that yew can be poisonous, but can anyone enlighten me as to which woods would be suitable for a goblet to drink out of?



Normal choices of "foodsafe" timbers are ones that are close-grained and don't impart colour or taste - beech,maple,sycamore being popular ones.

Andrew


----------



## The Shark (21 Oct 2008)

Thanks Andrew

Malc


----------



## Paul.J (21 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the comments.
I have to agree about the neck,as this and the foot wasn't going to be there,but when SWMBO saw it she liked it so they stayed.
I don't mind the foot now but the bead/ridge on the neck i don't like.

*CHJ wrote*


> How did you get on with tool and interrupted cut past the feature?


The tool was fine Chas.
Being a new tool i was/am still taking it easy with it.
As i say the only problem i had was on the curve at the base area where the tool wanted to pull down all the time :? 

*The Shark wrote*


> Going back to what Loz said in an earlier post, I was aware that yew can be poisonous, but can anyone enlighten me as to which woods would be suitable for a goblet to drink out of?



Stewart Mortimer done an article in Woodturning some time ago about drinking from wooden goblets and i'm sure Yew can be used :? 
I will find it out and pm you if you like.
Otherwise as Andrew says.


----------



## The Shark (21 Oct 2008)

Paul,
If you could that would be much appreciated.
I am looking to turn a goblet that will actually be used.

Malc


----------



## Paul.J (21 Oct 2008)

PM sent Malc.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Oct 2008)

Made this little box using two off cuts of Spalted Sycamore,so they don't match up,and a piece of Zebrano for the finial.
Burned the rim of the lower part.
Again i'm not sure about the finial,perhaps it might have been better smaller,but i got carried away :roll: 
Finished in Sanding Sealer and Woodwax.









 _Click on images_


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Oct 2008)

My experience of bo9xes is that if they fit I'm happy. I'd rather do a riusic hollow form.....much easier. This one looks good to me however. The burnt rim negates the need to have grain following through. Like you I'm not sure about the finial, tricky beggars to get right. 

P.S. Tomorrow is moving in day so hopefully I'll have a workshop again in the nextweek or so and get on with some turning. Withdrawal symptoms are summat orful  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (24 Oct 2008)

Well executed and finished *Paul*, important thing is, does it meet with approval indoors. :lol: 

My immediate thought was a Zebrano base ring/foot to lift it a little and balance the long finial.

No doubt others with a better eye for box proportions will have more helpful comments.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Oct 2008)

Very nice,Paul  
I think the finial looks right as it is.

Andrew


----------



## Blister (25 Oct 2008)

Paul . it works for me , I like it , The only comment I have regarding the finial is that I personally would have made the join between the lid and the finial blend in as one smooth transition , but I was not making it :wink: :wink:


----------



## TEP (25 Oct 2008)

Hi *Paul*.

Like the box, and like the finial, and a excellent finish. Sorry to say I don't like the marriage of the two.

IMO that shape of box would have looked great with just a bit of chatter work, or a different coloured wood insert in the lid.

I think tall finials like this one look a lot better on a rounded pedestal box style, where you rely on the figure of the wood with no embellishments to set it off.

Yet as I said earlier, can't knock the work.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all the comments,and thanks for the ideas for the next one i do  
The bottom of this box was to be a tea lighter but i made the hole too big for the glass insert so while it was on the chuck i turned into a box.
Spent more time trying to get a nice jam fit to finish off,must be an easier way of doing it.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oct 2008)

Lovely finish Paul!

Although it doesn't conform to the 2/5ths 3/5ths 'rule' it works for me!


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jan 2009)

Started this piece last week but had to leave it,so finally got round to finishing it today.
Not quite how i intended but everyone seems to like it.
Spalted Sycamore.16" dia 3-1/2" tall.Finished with Danish oil.











 _Click on piccys_


----------



## jpt (21 Jan 2009)

Very nice Paul

I like the details around the rim and the colouring is good too.

john


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jan 2009)

Same as John said :wink: 

There's something about it that makes it very visually appealing - a combination of the flowing curve,rim detail,and the timber itself;it's one of those items with the "want-to-pick-it-up" quality  

Andrew


----------



## loz (21 Jan 2009)

Very Nice,

Love the undercut rim, really sets off the flow to the inside,

Lucky to get away with them knots !! - did they cause any problems ?

Loz


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jan 2009)

Well done Paul. =D> I've tried a couple of these and found that getting the undercut rim really tricky but you've done a good job here. The shape follows through well. 

You obviously aren't getting too much vibration on that Hegner if you can turn out things like this

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the comments  

*Loz wrote*


> Lucky to get away with them knots !! - did they cause any problems ?


No Loz.I have turned quite a bit of this now some with knots in and they have all been fine  

*Bodrighy wrote*


> You obviously aren't getting too much vibration on that Hegner if you can turn out things like this


No Pete.The Hegner is great,can't fault it at all turning bowls,but the vibration starts when turning end grain pieces.Small or large


----------



## John. B (21 Jan 2009)

Very nice goblet Paul, seems to got everthing just right IMO.
Shape, colour, balance. Like it =D> =D> =D> =D>

John


----------



## CHJ (21 Jan 2009)

Something different there Paul, did you turn it all in one mounting to control the edge thickness or did you reverse it.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jan 2009)

> did you turn it all in one mounting to control the edge thickness or did you reverse it.



I first mounted the piece onto a face plate.Flattened the face off and started to shape the underside.I used a 6mm dovetail hold.
Sanded and finished the underside,and then took it off the face plate and mounted it in the chuck,not over tightening,and then took the inside out and sanded and finished.
It was left on the lathe for nearly a week before i finished it off and didn't lose it's shape at all. :shock:


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Jan 2009)

Thats really nice Paul and a bit different  The rolled over/undercut rim is really effective,splendid job 8) 

JT


----------



## Jenx (23 Jan 2009)

Fabulous Paul ... and I liked the finial'd box too...
both, as they say 'work for me' !
8) 8) 8)


----------

